# Teardown / Fm Radio



## frozenWinterIce (Aug 9, 2011)

Now I know, I've looked at the specs and there is no FM radio listed. This was also the case for the Nexus S as well, I believe.

Is this a common occurrence for Samsung phones to lack the FM radio chip? Now, I know some will come back with "How often do you actual use fm radio on your phone", and, well, not that often.

It's the rare cases like in the gym with the tv audio being broadcasted on FM or when you want to listen to a sports event.

Have there been any tear downs of the Galaxy Nexus as of yet? I can only hope it's hiding in there... (I know, grasping at clouds and such)

Although minor, this phone pretty much has all the features I'm looking for. I cannot wait for the verizon release!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Haven't heard one way or the other. I'll trade FM for NFC.


----------



## itsjusttim (Jan 9, 2012)

No FM. Sorry. Nfc is more useful than you think thought... just search YouTube and you will see some cool things you can do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rockingwing (Jan 3, 2012)

nfc is only useful in some countries atm. u can forget it in germany e. g. as there are almost no places where u can use it

Sent with my Galaxy Nexus running the AOKP milestone 1 by almighty RomanBB


----------



## itsjusttim (Jan 9, 2012)

rockingwing said:


> nfc is only useful in some countries atm. u can forget it in germany e. g. as there are almost no places where u can use it
> 
> Sent with my Galaxy Nexus running the AOKP milestone 1 by almighty RomanBB


Unfortunately yes. Until apple products support it, it won't really be wide spread. If you want to fool around with it try buying some tags and put them around your house and car. They are pretty useful and cheap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kendon (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.ifixit.co...Teardown/7182/2

there's the teardown now, it says:



> Samsung SWB-B42 BT 4.0 Dual Band Wlan FM Tx/Rx. Chipworks says the module is actually manufactured by Murata, and houses a Broadcom BCM4330 die inside.


not sure what that exactly means. personally i don't care too much for fm radio reception, but an fm transmitter app would be like, uber-awesome.


----------



## freerunner (Oct 18, 2011)

rockingwing said:


> nfc is only useful in some countries atm. u can forget it in germany e. g. as there are almost no places where u can use it


While paying via NFC isn't really possible in Germany, there are a lot of things you can do with it.

Back in the N1 days, I used to have a lot of automation done via Tasker. For example switching wifi, data, sync, etc. location-based.

Since I got my prime, all that is done - battery-friendly - via NFC. I ordered a bunch of NFC stickers from the UK and literally placed them everywhere I need to. At the door of my home, in my car, at the locker at work, and so on.

Wherever I pass, sliding my phone over these stickers now initiate the automation. Leaving home for example disables wifi and auto sync.

There are several apps available in the market. I'm currently using NFC Task Launcher. Works like a charm and the geek factor is very high, too


----------



## rollingscissors (Feb 26, 2012)

> Samsung SWB-B42 BT 4.0 Dual Band Wlan FM Tx/Rx


That's the dual band wi fi transciever - a sophisticated form of FM. Hey, can you stream internet radio stations on wi-fi? Another solutionfor the gym would be streaming the audio on wi-fi using something like VLC or another app.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

For radio I've been using TuneIn Radio for a long time. Helps me anyway because all of the radio stations I like aren't available in my area.
https://market.android.com/details?id=radiotime.player&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsInJhZGlvdGltZS5wbGF5ZXIiXQ..


----------



## kendon (Jan 11, 2012)

tunein is fine, there is one problem with the app and one with the concept: problem with the app is it keeps playing music when i unplug the headset. major annoyance, and so far the only music/streaming app that seems to do this. concept problem is with the data: adds to your data usage (not actually a problem for me, but for most people i reckon), and draws battery like crazy, where an fm radio uses very little battery...


----------

